# Intra-partner egg sharing advice



## skr1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,

Firstly I want to say a big thank you everyone on these forums, I have found so much information on here that helped me to be pretty clued up at our initial consultation! I think I would have found it even more mind blowing if I hadn't found this site.  

We went to our first consultation last week with the hope that DP would be eligible for the egg sharing programme and I would carry her eggs. Unfortunately she had a low follicle count and a low AMH so is not eligible   I am the complete opposite and had too many follicles so am not eligible either.

The doctor advised us that we both had equal chance of producing healthy eggs so we want to go along with the original plan of me carrying her eggs just without the egg sharing. As DP may not have as long as we thought to have a biological child, we feel this is the best way round and also feel we should start soon but now have to find a lot more money than originally thought.

We would like to have a look at some other clinics but there seems to be very little information on sharing between partners. Most clinics I have looked at don't advertise this as one of their treatments. Is this because they don't offer it or just don't advertise? I have emailed a few but haven't had any response.

I was wondering if anyone has been through or is going through intra-partner egg sharing with other clinics around the London/south east area that I could contact for prices etc? 

Your help would be much appreciated.

Thank you so much


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Skr1! We are doing just this at the Lister right now who I would recomend highly.
They class it as a donor egg cycle with me classed as the recipient and DW is my donor ( I suspect this is how most clinics do it).
Yes you are right it's much more expensive, around 6k plus drugs plus sperm and extra for freezing etc. 
If I can help feel free to ask anything and good luck  x


----------



## skr1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi tinki,

Thank you for your reply, I have just sent an email to Lister so hopefully they will get back to me. We really want to get started, we were convinced we would be ok to egg share so it's come as a bit of a shock, plus our car fell apart a couple a weeks ago which took a big chunk of our savings!

It's good to know there are others doing the same thing and I'm sure we will loads of questions for you!

I hope it all goes well for you too and thanks again for your advice


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hiya,

We're same as Tinki

My partner donated her eggs to me (she couldnt egg share due to age)
We had 2 embryos transfered a week ago and test on Sunday.

Our clinic also listed it as Donor Egg Cycle.

All in all its cost £8k for this cycle but thats including donor sperm, shipping and the pregnancy slot.

We're with Nurture in QMC Nottingham.  I have to say they have been amazing and their results tables are very good too. 

Feel free to ask any questions. 

Lots of luck 
xx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

I just wanted to say that we have had the same problem...we sent emails but got no reply!    I ended up phoning Lister, The London Womens Clinic and The Herts and Essex clinic and they have all been lovely giving loads of info so if they dont reply to your email I would give them a call    oh and the prices vary loads from clinic to clinic too.

Good luck xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Lovelies. 

Myself and Charlie are just going through this now with the Lister.... Im finding them frustrating at the moment not replying to Emails or calls, but im sure once all tests are back im assuming they will be attentive! 

Good luck and i hope all your dreams come true... 

Becki xx


----------



## Malky1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi there,

Hope you don't mind me joining in on the convo, apologise i'm new to this.

Myself and my partner have been to see a consultant and due to me having an ovary removed a few years ago and my AMH levels aint what they should be we have been offered IVF but for us to use my wifes egg and implant it into myself.

Does anyone have any info on what is going to happen and how quickly? We both came out of the hospital a little bit shocked so didnt ask all the questions we woudl of liked.


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi malky, I'm not surprised you left with lots of questions unanswered.
Is there a way you could email the consultant maybe? I know it helps me to write and see things in black and White most of the time. Also did they take/ have you got blood tests in order, I'm guessing whatever you decided to do that would be the next step before you could get the ball rolling so to speak.
Feel free to ask any questions, we are on our third go of partner to partner donation so I might be able to help? X


----------

